# who's a bleach fan?



## idolomantis (Nov 8, 2008)

who else's watching this? i find it a very good anime comparing it to the most trash like FMA or the first naruto series.

can't wait to see the upcoming movie.

I've watched the whole series except some filler season and episodes.

for those who like animes but haven't seen it, go watch it(not the english version, japanese w/sub is better).

it gets exiting in the first episode and stays that way.


----------



## Rick (Nov 8, 2008)

Never heard of it. Who drinks bleach?


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 8, 2008)

Rick said:


> Never heard of it. Who drinks bleach?


 :mellow: 

never heard drunk that, who watches bleach?


----------



## acerbity (Nov 8, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> who else's watching this? i find it a very good anime comparing it to the most trash like FMA or the first naruto series.can't wait to see the upcoming movie.
> 
> I've watched the whole series except some filler season and episodes.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the anime only?

You're wholly unqualified to pass judgment on a series if you haven't read the original source material, which would be manga in the case of Bleach, Naruto, and FMA.

Bleach drags on and deals with completely broken power levels and every arc is the same rinse and repeat cliche fights.

FMA as an anime was extremely well rounded for a shounen series, and has a much higher quality animation throughout its' entirety, and as far as I've read in the FMA manga it completely transcends the "twistedness" of the anime.

Naruto as an anime is as bad as Bleach in terms of filler arcs and completely rubbish animation teams. The Naruto manga has always mantained a top notch artistic quality and the story has progressed from the typical "oh look there's five of us and five of them, lets have individual showdowns" mantra that Bleach will never shake free. It isn't victim of the broken power levels Bleach characters have, and isn't afraid to pull punches when it comes to favorite characters dying.

That being said I've watched all of those anime and read all the manga, and I keep up to date on Bleach and Naruto weekly.

Overall of the 3 I think Bleach is the weakest link.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 8, 2008)

The problem is, in the netherlands we don't HAVE the mangas because they find that stuff being to violent and has bad influences...(we neither have animes but i can see them online)

i found FMA not very good, it's just not my taste.

about naruto: i found the first series kinda boring, i watched the 1st season but i didn't get all exited on it.

But i do like shippuden, it's more serious now.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 8, 2008)

acerbity said:


> "Are you talking about the anime only?
> 
> You're wholly unqualified to pass judgment on a series if you haven't read the original source material, which would be manga in the case of Bleach, Naruto, and FMA."
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick (Nov 9, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> :mellow: never heard drunk that, who watches bleach?


You said, "not the drink" so I am wondering who drinks bleach?


----------



## darkspeed (Nov 10, 2008)

I started watching Naruto when it came out in english on cartoon network. I thought it was good but kinda corny. I stuck with it though untill I became very impatient with the way cartoon network released new episodes "whenever".

I was ignorant and unaware that it was even japanese by origin, until I went online to see if I could download new episodes that I had missed on CN. That is when I discovered Shounen Jump, and the 200+ episodes of Naruto in Jap. with eng. subs, and the 400+ manga chapters. Having downloaded and watched/read every episode and every chapter, I am completely addicted, waiting patiently each week for friday when the new anime episode and new manga that were released in japan on wednesday are graciously translated for us gaijin. No other anime that I ever watched when I was feinding for a new naruto episode has ever come close (Bleach, FMO etc), except for the Avatar. Sadly the Avatar ended superprematurely. There was an end... and we all got closure, but they could have expanded so much more from the vast and very interesting world they created around the Avatar. Still, IMO nothing compares to Naruto. It has a way of getting you emotionally attached to all of its characters, and making it feel like it is your friends and family instead of just characters in some cartoon.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Nov 17, 2008)

Acerbity pretty much hit on my opinions of those three animes, only difference is I would flip flop Bleach and Naruto anime because I prefer Bleach's artwork. I have no opinion on the manga of those two though because neither has peaked my interest enough to bother reading. I've watched a bunch of episodes of both, but my interest waxes and wanes. I can only take so much repetitiveness before I fall asleep.


----------

